# was heisst Sendefach auf Englisch



## Merten1982 (1 September 2006)

Ich bin fleißig dabei ein Projekt vom Deutschen ins Englisch zu Übersetzen...
Was heisst "Sendefach" oder "Empfangsfach" auf Englisch

vielleicht

send/receive register?


----------



## Jelly (1 September 2006)

*LEO ruft*

http://dict.leo.org/http://www.dict.leo.org.com


----------



## Merten1982 (1 September 2006)

ja Leo ist wirklich gut!!!

Aber die beiden Wörter sind nicht drin....

und für "fach" findet man ziemlich viel...


----------



## argv_user (1 September 2006)

Sendefach : send mailbox
Empfangsfach : receive mailbox

Quelle ist das Handbuch mit der Bestellnummer 6ES5998-8MC21


----------



## hugo (2 September 2006)

nimm doch einfach outbox und inbox
das versteht jeder ami und engländer


----------

